# need help rabbit turn signal problem



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok I have a 1984 rabbit conver and I installed bfi euro bumpers and now my turn signals wont work .I have parking lights but no turns ? I replaced the turn signal flasher and fuse already. I even went to a local junkyard and got turn signal wiring from another mk1 and replaced mine thinking it was the wiring at the signals.With no luck I am asking for help. I want to drive to show and go with the cabby but I may have to take my jetta .







.Maybe someone may even live close and would like to take a look and fix my problem ?I would rather pay a vw head than take it to a garage and them tell me cars to old to put money into .


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: need help rabbit turn signal problem (08jettas)*

bump


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: need help rabbit turn signal problem (08jettas)*

bump . still need help


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: need help rabbit turn signal problem (08jettas)*

I just replaced the turn signal stalk with one from a junkyard and still no turn signals ? The green light on the dash is on all the time even when I am not using the signals.But when I try and use the signal switch the light gets brighter and still does not flash ? Help ?


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

I now replaced the hazard switch and still no turn signals or hazard lights .please help ?


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (08jettas)*

I gave up , car is now at a vw repair which I guess I should have done in the first place.I will write on here what the problem was and how it was fixed when I get it back.


----------



## kukamojo (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: (08jettas)*

Ever get this resolved? I have the exact same problem. Except this is the way i got the car.


----------



## GTICHASESRABBIT (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (kukamojo)*

I have this problem too. According to the Bentley (Bible) its not the flasher or hazard switch. The only troubleshooting it mentions is for when only one side flashes...































































































































I don't understand wiring diagrams...































































































































Testing connections and not understanding what readings I'm supposed to get...































































































































Cheaper to take it to the repair shop then become an alcoholic...


----------



## rey_reys84 (Feb 18, 2006)

need an answer also


----------



## rey_reys84 (Feb 18, 2006)

replaced the T/S fuse and good to go .... but i never switched bumpers or messed with anything .. they just stoped working


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Did you ever resolve? I have same problem


----------

